# Rag Bath Mat - free pattern



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

Lovely bath mat for any bathroom! Check out other free patterns on the site.

http://store.cocoknits.com/products/rag-bath-mat.html


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks so much for the photo and link. Great thing to do for using up those old worn out sheets. Love this idea and will do.


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I keep wanting to do this with some of my fabric stash. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the post...yet another item on my to do list. At this rate I'll have to be around 'til I'm at least 145....


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

love the look...I think I would trip over the braid down the middle.. but that just klutsy me


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I was thinking same thing Joan..as I have fallen in bathroom several times...
NO fun.



JoanL said:


> love the look...I think I would trip over the braid down the middle.. but that just klutsy me


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Having once been called "Twinkle Toes" I can relate, but I'm thinking this would be the perfect project for the non-skid rug product that you spray on....


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you for this link; I am knitting rugs all the time--they often are my "in-between" projects so I don't have any "knitter's blocks." I also have just donated unused old sheets---gosh, may have to go buy them back from the charity  As I have (self) knitted patterned rugs in my bathroom, I think I would alter the design to have an all-over textured pattern, to avoid the potential problem of catching my foot on the rug on the center design. I do like texture in my bath rugs--gives more cushioning to the feet. Make sure to add non-slip of some kind to back, since sheets may create extra slip potential. (Come to think of it, I have not had any "knitter's block" periods since joining KP--so many creative people and so many projects to do! :lol: )


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

has anyone clicked on the "learn how tomake money with yur knitting passion" ad on this page....$37.00 seems a lot for a 134 pg book...has anyone read this?
I wonder.....


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks, I printed the pattern.


----------



## caroltalbot (Apr 26, 2011)

I made this mat a couple of years ago. It is great, but be careful to cut/rip the strips the same size. I know, it sounds obvious, but it wasn't to me at the time and it came out an odd shape.
Washes up a treat though


----------

